# I fiumi più importanti sono i seguenti: il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger.



## marcogaiotto

I fiumi più importanti sono i seguenti: il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger.

Ciao! Scusate, potete aiutarmi? Vi ringrazio...

1) I fiumi più importanti sono i seguenti: il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger.
2) I fiumi più importanti sono: il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger.
3) I fiumi più importanti sono il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger.

Per me, 1 e 3 sono corrette, la 2 è scorretta. Siete d'accordo? Grazie mille...


----------



## francisgranada

Personalmente preferirei omettere la congiunzione "e" nell'elenco dopo i due punti. Quindi, secondo me:

1) I fiumi più importanti sono i seguenti: il Nilo, il Congo, il Niger.
2) I fiumi più importanti sono: il Nilo, il Congo, il Niger.
3) I fiumi più importanti sono il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger.


----------



## Francesco94

La frase è composta da un unico predicato ed è indipendente - principale enunciativa o assertiva -; il sintagma nominale che segue i due punti è di per sé il complemento oggetto e non ha funzione appositiva - v. il Treccani -: dunque a mio avviso non è richiesto nessun segno di punteggiatura fra il predicato ed il complemento.


----------



## ohbice

Ho riletto tre volte la risposta di Francesco e alla fine l'ho capita 
Prima di capire la risposta avrei detto che non capivo la domanda, a me le tre frasi non piacevano ma non ne avrei detta scorretta nessuna.
Direi, se dovessi scrivere una frase dal significato simile, che "I fiumi più importanti dell'Africa sono il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger".


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> il sintagma nominale che segue i due punti è di per sé il complemento oggetto


A me sembra piuttosto un predicato  - o un insieme di predicati - del soggetto.  Come può esserci un complemento oggetto col verbo essere?
Invertendo l'ordine nella frase, si potrebbe addirittura discutere di quale sia il soggetto e quale il predicato:
_Il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger sono i fiumi più importanti…._


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> Come può esserci un complemento oggetto col verbo essere?
> Invertendo l'ordine nella frase, si potrebbe addirittura discutere di quale sia il soggetto e quale il predicato:
> _Il Nilo, il Congo e il Niger sono i fiumi più importanti…._



Hai ragione. Siamo in presenza di un predicato nominale.
Scusate per l'errore.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Francesco, figurati! Grazie mille....In effetti, anche secondo me, è un predicato nominale. Secondo la regola, i due punti non possono separare il verbo dal complemento oggetto. Mi chiedo se lo valga lo stesso se è presente un predicato nominale, quindi se i due punti non possono separare il verbo essere dalla parte nominale. Io credo di no. Di conseguenza, ritengo 1 e 3 corrette, la 2 è scorretta. Che ne pensate? Vi ringrazio per il vostro contributo!


----------



## lorenzos

Ma ti aveva risposto subito @francisgranada! Condivido quanto da lui scritto, aggiungo solo che la 1 e la 2 sono sostanzialmente uguali.


----------



## marcogaiotto

Lorenzos, credo che la congiunzione non influisca sulla presenza dei due punti...Ringrazio pure francisgranada, ovviamente....
http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/due-punti_(La-grammatica-italiana)/Ripeto, mi chiedo se i due punti possono separare il verbo essere dal parte nominale del predicato nominale, dato che fra verbo e soggetto/complemento oggetto non possono essere inseriti. Vi ringrazio ancora!!!


----------



## lorenzos

Marco, dipende dal contesto.
In una verifica a scuola non posso scrivere la 2, vanno bene la 3 e la 1 senza la _e_.
In una scheda informativa sul continente, a mio avviso, possono andare tutte e tre, la 1 e la 2 senza _e_.
Poi, è ovvio che non posso scrivere: _Ieri c'è stato il torneo di briscola, *a vincere sono stati: Artemio e Oreste._
Sul portone dell'oratorio posso però scrivere_: I partecipanti alla fase finale del torneo sono: Arturo, Gastone, Amedeo, Marco, Francesco, Filippo._


----------



## francisgranada

marcogaiotto said:


> .... credo che la congiunzione non influisca sulla presenza dei due punti...


 Secondo me la influisce. La 2, così come l'hai scritta, mi pare erronea appunto per questo. Cioè,  con la presenza della congiunzione "e" i due punti sono superflui, anzi, non hanno senso. I due punti servono per introdurre un elenco di membri separati univocamente, quindi si usa lo stesso "separatore" (virgola) tra ogni due membri per evitare qualsiasi ambiguità.


> Ringrazio pure francisgranada, ovviamente....


Prego .

Sono pienamente d'accordo con Lorenzos;: la scelta dipende dal contesto, oppure dal tipo testo di cui si tratta.

P.S. Un esempio per la possibile ambiguità:
Nel museo si trovano i seguenti quadri: Mona Lisa, La Ultima Cena, Adamo ed Eva. Di quanti quadri si tratta? ....


----------



## ohbice

3. No, per quanto abbia capito poco dell'intero thread, la *e* penso proprio che non c'entri.


----------



## Passante

Quando l'elenco è retto direttamente dal verbo non si mettono i due punti perché i due punti non possono spezzare una frase.


----------



## lorenzos

@Passante secondo me dipende dal contesto:
I fiumi più importanti sono:​- il Nilo,​- il Congo​- il Niger.​Le montagne più alte sono:​- il Kilimangiaro,​- il Monte Kenya,​- il Ruwenzori.​


----------



## Passante

Mah la regola generale dice quello, con un elenco puntato aggiungerei 'i seguenti:' e vado a capo.


----------



## ohbice

Mink, quanti dei miei manuali dovrei tornare indietro e correggere :-(


----------



## marcogaiotto

francisgranada said:


> Nel museo si trovano i seguenti quadri: Mona Lisa, La Ultima Cena, Adamo ed Eva. Di quanti quadri si tratta? ....


Chiaro, franocisgranada! Non è possibile stabilire con certezza se Adamo ed Eva siano uno o due quadri.  Grazie!


----------

